# can I clone my old tivo series2 drive with windows?



## thumpa33 (Aug 30, 2006)

is there a program that will reliably clone my tivo drive onto a larger drive?

I'm not a unix guy, I tried using it and all I managed to do was mess up the 160gb drive I got from weaknees to replace the 80gb drive in my tivo series 2 

TiVo 240080 TiVo Upgrade Kit: Replace with one 160gb hard drive

I'm not an idiot so I'm confused as to why this is so #@*&^&#37;$ difficult 


any help appreciated

I can(if absolutely needed) take an old pc I have and give it a unix os, if I do, what version of unix should I use?


THANKS, Thumpa33


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

WinMFS will do.

You don't need to install Linux on a computer to use the Linux tools, for the CDs they come on boot to their own Linux.


----------



## thumpa33 (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah, supposedly,but following the direction, I still wasn't able to get it to work


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

in what way?
Upgrade kit - wasn't that just plug in teh new drive and go? Were you trying to copy the shows from your old drive?
Were you trying to backup the drive an restore, or were you trying to do a drive to drive copy?
Did it see the drive?
How did you hook up the tivo drive?
bla bla bla.
more info and people can help. WinMFS is a lot eaiser than the old linux option


----------



## infin8007 (Dec 26, 2007)

i was a bit apprehensive too. I used winmfs.. it wasn't as intuitive as a thought..
but.. I did get it to work and understood how to do it, more thoroughly after i got
it done. also dont' forget ot plug back in your drives power wire lol I did probably
because i was so psyched.


----------

